# Fleece dog lead/tuggie



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

I want to try my hand at making some fleece dog leads and tuggies for my crew. I was wondering if anyone knows of any good deals on fleece (UK and Ireland). I have ordered some metal clasps which I got on ebay. Also if anyone has any suggestions for nice colour combinations let me know


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I hit up the local fabric store. For just tuggies check their remnants bin. I've gotten some nice deals out of that. Mostly I just wait for a member's sale to come then I can get fleece for $5-8/meter instead of $15-20.

I just did a tug in dark blue and raspberry (both from the remnant bin) that's really nice.

Now I need to get some fur trimmed tugs done before the rally trial next weekend.

Once I get a sewing machine I'm going to try my hand at fleece leashes and collars. I've got some hardware coming but clips and o- and d- rings are easy and cheap enough to find at the local feed store.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I wouldn't think fleece would be strong enough for a leash - and I would sorta think making one would be pointless. Fleece is for warmth. There's nothing to keep warm in a leash.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I know lots of agility people who use fleece leashes (both braided and sewn) on their dogs. They are quite strong. The sewn ones I've seen are usually folded three or four times before being sewn. The down side is that dogs can chew through those faster than leather or nylon.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> I wouldn't think fleece would be strong enough for a leash - and I would sorta think making one would be pointless. Fleece is for warmth. There's nothing to keep warm in a leash.


I only use fleece leads. I have had a dog snap through a nylon lead before while pursuing a squirrel. I have had my current leads for 2 years now and they are still going strong. I stick them in the wash every time they get dirty. They are soft on your hands, strong and colourful. I obviously know there is nothing to keep warm in a lead I was just looking for some suggestions on where to buy the fleece!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

They are plenty sturdy and a GREAT training aid plus leash.


----------



## Riven (Apr 26, 2015)

I often use one when I take my dog out to practice heeling or whatever, like the video above. Much easier than fumbling with a leash, tug toy, etc. Though, I do get some weird looks, lol. Mine diamond braided, very strong and nice bite surface. I just saw your question about color combos, I had mine made in purple and lime green (thus contributing to some the weird looks, I'm sure ), I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My daughter made a fleece braid tug for max in a grooming/animal care class for kids she took in the summer. Its really nice and max loves it. Still in good shape. My daughter got mad at max he grabbed her snack off the counter. He went in his toy box to get the fleece braid she made for him and brought to her. Coincidence or not i don't know .he loves that toy but not his favorite. Looked more like gaining some brownie points back. I would think in the spring summer would have some sales on the fleece. We would like to make some more would make dog xmas gifts for family and friends. Holiday colors are a good idea also orange and black for halloween, red and green for christmas etc.My daughter made a dark blue and a sea green blue. Looks really nice.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you for all the replys. I have found some on sale at the moment and I am going to go check it out tomorrow. Hopefully there is some nice colours. Thank you for the colour suggestions I am going to have a lot of fun picking nice combinations


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I did this one tonight at a fun match between being a post. It's come out really nice. Colors work and the fun worked nicely for me.








And yes, that is really, real fur.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

angelas said:


> I did this one tonight at a fun match between being a post. It's come out really nice. Colors work and the fun worked nicely for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really nice  I love the colour combination


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo's colors are pink and black. 










I bought the collar and leash, but I made the tug. I got the fabric at Joanne's.


----------

